# Male waxing recommendation



## Sandgroper74

Hi, my husband had a bad experience on Friday when he went for a back wax in Motor City & walked out after a few minutes. Can anybody recommend a salon for a back wax? We are in Sports City but don't mind driving. Are there any mobile waxers for men?


----------



## AndreaMarshall

Sandgroper74 said:


> Hi, my husband had a bad experience on Friday when he went for a back wax in Motor City & walked out after a few minutes. Can anybody recommend a salon for a back wax? We are in Sports City but don't mind driving. Are there any mobile waxers for men?


Back waxing hurts. period. As a waxer, i have found quality wax, and superior waxing skills to help lessen the pain. Applying pressure with the free hand immediately after the wax strip is removed is one tip to share with your waxer. Another is to take some pain reliever 45 minutes before the wax. Taking an antacid helps with the redness and swollen follicles. 

Try looking for a waxer who uses hard wax, its more gentle and fool proof. Incompetant waxers often spread sticky wax on too thick, leading to a "tugging" sensation. The worst!

If you have a mobile waxer come to you, enjoy a stiff martini immediately before your waxing Get a nice buzz, but do not get drunk. Trust me.

Good luck in your search! OR just start laser hair removal treatments


----------



## Gavtek

She didn't say the bad experience was wax related.....


----------



## wandabug

Gavtek said:


> She didn't say the bad experience was wax related.....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Felixtoo2

Why not get him to go all the way with a Back, Sack and Crack Wax! I`d imagine that would be a rather unforgettable experience!


----------



## Sandgroper74

Andrea, thanks for your advice. I'm not sure why this is such a humorous topic for others as it was a genuine query...


----------



## Rainmaker

Isn't it better to go for some laser removal if you wanna get rid of hair??


----------



## AndreaMarshall

Sandgroper74 said:


> Andrea, thanks for your advice. I'm not sure why this is such a humorous topic for others as it was a genuine query...



Humorous? Two words :KELLY CLARKSON!

If you dont understand, type "back wax 40 year old virgin" into youtube and watch the fun times.

But seriously, as the poster above also suggested, if your husband is a regular back waxer, or just wants the hair GONE, Laser Hair Removal is a must! Do tons of research to make sure you're getting a professionaly trained educated bright talented person performing the treatment and not some low wage random employee who is quickly shown the ropes and expected to perform. Also, don't assume that because its a doctor doing the treatment that its going to be the best....often docs can skip the education requirement for the treatment and just read a manual, or have a one on one consultation with a company rep for 30 minutes then zap people! They are awful.

Medical esthetician and or laser technician (licensed is a must!!!) licensed in europe or the us is what you want to look for  You go once every 4-6 weeks for..well they say 6-8 treatments but in my experience men's backs take about 10-14 treatments every 6 weeks consistently (no skipped appointments)

Mens backs are driven by a separate hair gene...separate from the one that drives legs and arms for example...so it often "fights" the laser. He definitely won't get to 100% removal, but may get up to 65%-75% removal and the 25%-35% remaining are super thin light barely noticeable hairs that won't hurt when he waxes them in the future.

Hope this information helps!


----------



## Sandgroper74

Thanks Andrea, I'll pass on the advice to my husband.


----------



## Guest

Hi

For these areas is good to test the laser...


----------



## rsinner

My take away from the thread - there are no other males on this forum who have tried waxing in Dubai so are unable to recommend a good place


----------



## jander13

> My take away from the thread - there are no other males on this forum who have tried waxing in Dubai so are unable to recommend a good place


the sights you see when you go to pools or beaches make you think that waxing/hair removal should be the top industry in the u.a.e, need more public awareness


----------



## Rainmaker

I always thought waxing is for sports people who participate in competitions...


----------



## cami

Sandgroper74 said:


> Hi, my husband had a bad experience on Friday when he went for a back wax in Motor City & walked out after a few minutes. Can anybody recommend a salon for a back wax? We are in Sports City but don't mind driving. Are there any mobile waxers for men?


if you guys don't have the money for laser, he could try sugar waxing. it's not as painful as fuity waxing, and it doesn't hurt the skin because the wax is applied cold. you could go to moulin rounge salon (the marina, please pm me if you need the phone and directions), and ask to talk to the manager (a lady). explain what you want, and if any of the girld would "do" a guy. i'd recommend vivianne - she's very good and fast. i'm not sure if they wax guys, but the majority of the girls there have worked in saudi arabia, and i'm sure they've seen lots of hairy (female) backs.

laser is amazing though. you need 4-6 sessions depending on the hair type, but if he's got black hair and white skin, it's a success from the word go. thread carefully though as many "skin care" clinics here are full of amateurs posing as doctors with diplomas from here and there. i'd also suggest thailand, and there are good packages for medical tourism. i know some emirati ladies who preferred to go there rather than be butchered here (breasts implants and so on...), and lots go there for cosmetic surgery because it's cheaper.

good luck.


----------



## pamela0810

jander13 said:


> the sights you see when you go to pools or beaches make you think that waxing/hair removal should be the top industry in the u.a.e, need more public awareness


I was at Aquaventure on Friday and saw a man with speedos and lovely black fur coat....except it wasn't really a fur coat!


----------



## Sandgroper74

Certainly seems like a business opportunity for someone. Thank you for all the advice. I think that once you wax your back it is hard to go back to a rug. It is very uncomfortable in the warmer months in a business shirt, or so I've been told!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have a very hairy dominican friend who just uses regular hair clippers on his back.... No wax and cant tell he is as hairy as an ape.


----------

